# Jewish Apologetics?



## py3ak (Jan 6, 2007)

I am looking for some resources on Jewish Apologetics. Preferably from a Reformed/presuppositional perspective. What do people have? Debates? Articles? Worldview critiques?


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 6, 2007)

py3ak said:


> I am looking for some resources on Jewish Apologetics. Preferably from a Reformed/presuppositional perspective. What do people have? Debates? Articles? Worldview critiques?



Huh? What are you wanting Jews to defend from a Reformed perspective?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 6, 2007)

Bandguy said:


> Huh? What are you wanting Jews to defend from a Reformed perspective?



I'm thinking Ruben is probably looking for materials from a Reformed perspective for use in presenting the gospel to Jews.


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh. Ok. It has been my personal experience that the Bible is a really great place to go. Preach the Word brother and let God draw them.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 6, 2007)

Joseph,

Thanks for the tip. 

And Chris, thanks for the clarification. Indeed, I am looking for materials where reformed/presuppositional people interacts with Jews.

Any leads?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 6, 2007)

The OPC I tried had a tract, which was actually a small booklet, which attempted to do that. I don't remember what it was called, unfortunately.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 6, 2007)

py3ak said:


> Joseph,
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> ...



You may want to check into CHAIM. I'm not very familiar with it, but I believe it was started by WTS-Phila grads. It is definitely Reformed and probably has at least some presupp influence since it originated at WTS.


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 6, 2007)

1. Build a relationship with them.
2. Learn more about the Old Testament than what they know.
3. Understand how the OT relates to the NT.
4. Show them that Christians can intellgently discuss the Bible without parroting Dispensational heresy.
5. Don't be presumptuous.
6. Don't try and convert them...(this should be easy for you since you are from the reformed theological tradition).
7. Preach what you believe and pray for them.

The above advice is given to you from a person who has personal experience with witnessing to Jewish friends and relatives. If you would like to explore this further, pm me.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 6, 2007)

Chris, thanks for the link. I'll check it out.

Joseph, that is a fine witnessing strategy. I am looking for common talking points that they use, however, and my part of Mexico City is not exactly crawling with them....


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 6, 2007)

py3ak said:


> Chris, thanks for the link. I'll check it out.
> 
> Joseph, that is a fine witnessing strategy. I am looking for common talking points that they use, however, and my part of Mexico City is not exactly crawling with them....




Most I have met generally confuse Christianity with Catholicism and see dispensationalist crazies as representative of Christianity in general.

If you are not around a lot of Jewish people, why are you interested in learning how to reach them? Is there something I am missing?


----------



## py3ak (Jan 6, 2007)

Just trying to be always ready.

And we run into that problem a lot, don't we? The high-profile types, whether Spong or Phelps or Hyles or Graham determine a lot of our public image.


----------

